

Online Data Retention Bill passes Aussie House of Reps - tonymon
http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2015/03/data-retention-bill-passes-parliament/

======
__Joker
I think this is where you can find more result.
[http://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Bills_Legislati...](http://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Bills_Legislation/Bills_Search_Results/Result?bId=r5375)

Just to draw distinction, I assume the bill is amending to keep the
telecommunication data, rather than the content of the communication for
certain period of time. I am not sure on which spectrum of privacy most people
fall though.

